# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  База по теме Форекс

## AleksTihon

Продам Базы под Фин. Рынки

В наличии Россия, Украина, Казахстан и СНГ

Люди, интересующиеся финансовыми рынками, фокексом, бинарными опционами, под привлечение 
Актуальность баз – 2019 - 2021 гг.

Есть как холодные, так и горячие лиды (по цене будем смотреть, что есть и договариваться).

За подробностями пишите только в телеграм или на почту

Контакты:

Telegram - @alekstihon1986
E-mail – alekstihon1986@gmail.com

----------


## AleksTihon

В наличии так же Физ. лица по РФ, Укр, КЗ, Узбекистан. Пишите ТГ

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------


## AleksTihon

актуально

----------

